
Elon Musk’s 6 productivity rules from a letter he sent to Tesla employees - sidcool
https://medium.com/@StartupJourney/elon-musks-6-productivity-rules-from-a-letter-he-sent-to-tesla-employees-b10e3b899da0
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"5\. Communicate directly, irrespective of hierarchy “Communication should
travel via the shortest path necessary to get the job done, not through the
‘chain of command’. Any manager who attempts to enforce chain of command
communication will soon find themselves working elsewhere.

“A major source of issues is poor communication between depts. The way to
solve this is allow free flow of information between all levels. If, in order
to get something done between depts, an individual contributor has to talk to
their manager, who talks to a director, who talks to a VP, who talks to
another VP, who talks to a director, who talks to a manager, who talks to
someone doing the actual work, then super dumb things will happen. It must be
ok for people to talk directly and just make the right thing happen.”"

------
foxyv
> “In general, always pick common sense as your guide. If following a ‘company
> rule’ is obviously ridiculous in a particular situation, such that it would
> make for a great Dilbert cartoon, then the rule should change.”

It's surreal when Dilbert becomes a way of life in a company.

